# Is my horse blue roan or steel gray?



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I am not quite sure, I need your opinion!









"Stormy"
2 yr. old qh


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

I would say blue roan


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I vote blue roan too, because it hasn't affected his face (that I can see).

Hard to tell from the picture though. The big question is, has he always looked like that from when he shed his foal fluff, or has the roaning/grey increased? There's your answer.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say that he is a gray he does have gray thru out his head and legs which roans don't. Also a true blue roan is not supposed to have any red hair in them at all and he has red all thru his mane. Also roans will usually turn black in the winter. 

It's also hard to tell just based on if he is getting lighter or not. I have a gray and a blue roan. My gray gets lighter and lighter every year and my blue roan gets lighter ever second year.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I say Blue Roan because he is ticked. I don't believe Steel Grays are. 

Blue Roan - the white ticking gives the roan away









Steel Gray - a steel gray is generally solid


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Small Town Girl, 

It's hard to see from your pic if your horse has a "solid" black head. If so then he is a ROAN. If his head is greying as well then I'd say grey..

Greys get lighter each year, Roans change seasonally when they shed but the head stays dark. AND one more tip.. On a True Roan if there is an injury the spot will grow back in base coat, black on a blue roan, Bay on a bay roan sorrel on a red roan etc.. Make sense?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

To me i think he would be a Blue Roan


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I would say that he is a gray he does have gray thru out his head and legs which roans don't. Also a true blue roan is not supposed to have any red hair in them at all and he has red all thru his mane. Also roans will usually turn black in the winter.
> 
> It's also hard to tell just based on if he is getting lighter or not. I have a gray and a blue roan. My gray gets lighter and lighter every year and my blue roan gets lighter ever second year.


I have seen many roans stay that color in the winter and get even lighter in the summer. Its a blue roan. Its head is darker then the rest of its body.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> Steel Gray - a steel gray is generally solid


That looks grullo.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ i agree  but then ive never been the best at all the little known colours


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue Roan as well.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I looked up teh term steel gray. I thought Grulla's had more tannish coloring. But hey. If it were my choice I would still say Blue Roan. lol. Thanks for the input. :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Gorgeous blue roan.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Blue Roan. I love the colour!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

When Grullo's are younger they are much much darker. So that example of a steel grey i find is grullo


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe they are same thing, just diff. terms. I've never heard of a Steel Gray.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh nonononon. Gurllo is its own color, its described as a mouse grey


----------



## bigreyhorse (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd defiantly say blue roan,
check out this website, it goes deep into detail and tells lots about different colors. http://www.equinecolor.com/roan.html blue roans can differ so much.








This is my horse when she was younger, ( I already know what color she is) what color do you all think she is.
Just curious.
[/url]


----------

